# Sunday Special – Animals



## luckytrim (Nov 17, 2019)

Sunday Special – Animals
1. Whale with a unicorn-like projection
2. Relative of the Dugong
3. Sea Lion, Seal and Walrus Family
4. The largest member of this family
5. The Japanese Salamander is the largest of this class of  critter
6. They use discarded shells
7. Best Swimmer of the Bear Family
8. Marsupial with the Worst Temper
9. Source of Mohair
10. World's Largest Antelope
11. More Common Name for a Carapace
12. World's Largest Lizard
13. Western hemisphere's Largest Lizard
14. Adder and Rattlesnake Family
15. World's Longest Poisonous Snake
16. Types of Gorilla (There are Two...)
17. Monkey with red nose and blue cheeks
18. Group of Rabbits
19. Group of Moose
20. Navigational Method of Bats
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Narwhale
2. Manatee
3. Pinniped
4. Elephant Seal
5. Amphibian
6. Hermit Crab
7. Polar Bear
8. Tasmanian Devil
9. Goat
10. Eland
11. Turtle Shell
12. Komodo Dragon
13. Iguana
14.Vipers
15. King Cobra
16. Mountain and Lowland
17. Mandrill
18. Warren
19. Lodge
20. Echo-Location


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Sunday Special – Animals
> ...
> 6. They use discarded shells
> ...
> ...


There is also an octopus that uses shells, both from sea creatures and coconut shells.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphioctopus_marginatus

Here are couple of very short videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I05cuzg2OOg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7V5a3boptQ


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 18, 2019)

#15 - "Poisonous" snakes  should read "Venomous" snakes....


----------

